# fantasy league?



## Futurama_Fanatic

00000000anybody interested?

Who's in?:

1. Futurama_Fanatic (Year 3000)
2. Weasel (Weasels)
3. PAIDNFULL23 (Paidnfull23)
4. leidout (leidout's giantballs)
5. bootstrenf (bootstrenf)
6. qross1fan (Q's legion)
7. matador1238 (northridge matadors)
8. joser (pecking ducks)
9. Showtime87 (showtime87's 78ers)
10. shazha
11. Showtime's friend (Stanleyroberts8mykid) <--- lol
12. yamaneko (yamaneko)
13. Free Arsenal (Free Arsenal)


----------



## Weasel

Yes.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

yeah


----------



## yamaneko

im in the nbase.nba.com one. There is a clipper fan mini league there: 

ID: 106319
Pass: clipps


----------



## qross1fan

Yahoo? If so, I'd consider it. I'm addicted to fantasy ball on hoops.sports.ws at the moment. So much better .


----------



## leidout

sure add me as well.


----------



## bootstrenf

i'm in...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

yeah i was going to make it yahoo league unless there is a better one out there


----------



## Weasel

Yahoo is the way to go.


----------



## bootstrenf

another vote for yahoo...


----------



## matador1238

head to head or roto?


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

matador1238 said:


> head to head or roto?


we'll see after we get enough people


----------



## bootstrenf

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> we'll see after we get enough people


for basketball, i've always preferred rot style...

anyways, we did the h-2-h last year, so we should go with rot this year....


----------



## matador1238

If its Roto, count me in


----------



## joser

count me in too.


----------



## qross1fan

Ok ok I'll do it.  Just let me get both Q's


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

we still need more people


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

bump.

we just need a few more people


----------



## Showtime87

Yo fellas - you forgot about Tark's Sharks! Count me in.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

k if we could get at least 1 or 3 people


----------



## Showtime87

I may have a friend who would be interested, but he's not a member of BBF. He would be a good stand-by replacement though if we have a hard time filling out the league.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Showtime87 said:


> I may have a friend who would be interested, but he's not a member of BBF. He would be a good stand-by replacement though if we have a hard time filling out the league.


if i cant find a few more people (1 or 3 more) than sure you're friend can join... hell even invite him to join us on the board.

i think ill start the league on saturday. what time should we start the draft? just pick a day that would work for you as well as a time


----------



## Weasel

During the week after 5 is good for me, weekend anytime should be ok.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

ok fools i was bored at college today so i made the league with weasels patience. i PMed the details for those involved except for bootstrenf because his PM box is somehow full


----------



## Showtime87

LOL. Boot is a popular guy. Anyway, I'm good to go any time after 5 as well during the week (including Sunday, which I work) and all day Saturday. I'll let my friend now there's still an opening if he wants to join. I've invited him to the boards at least a couple of times, but he really doesn't have much spare time for them, so he says. But I'm telling you right now that this guy is a fantasy monster. He's a shark when it comes to the waiver wire and he has a pretty good grasp of fantasy hoops; although I taught him most of what he knows. :biggrin: 
He'll make the league even more competitive, which is always a good thing. 

Looking forward to this one, so I'm ready when you guys are.

...Just noticed we're going ROTO this year. This is going to be interesting!


----------



## leidout

i'm ok with anytime after 5 as well, but i'd prefer more like 8pm. it'd be easier for people who've gotta get home from work and such.


----------



## shazha

If its Yahoo and Roto, count me in. I need to figure out what time the live draft is though....

Im in Brisbane Australia... Can we make the draft on a weekend?


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

alright your in at least two more


----------



## matador1238

Cant make 5pm.....how about Sunday nighte?


----------



## bootstrenf

weekend would be better for me....i can only access the internet at work during the weekdays and the firewall blocks the java draft applet.....


sat or sunday noonish would be best for me...and go ahead and pm me the info...i'll clean out the mailbox....


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

k sent the pm. who is stanleyroberts8mykid


----------



## Showtime87

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> k sent the pm. who is stanleyroberts8mykid


LOL. That's my friend. He's playing off one of my previous team names in one of our leagues. BTW: sorry, I misread your post - didn't realize you said "if you can't find 1-3 more people"...sorry bout that. If it's a problem I'm sure he wouldn't mind dropping. As for the draft, anybody cool with a Sat. morning? Say about 9-ish? That way we can get it done before the PM, when a couple of people can't make it and we can accommodate our Australian friend.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

ah its all good he can stay for having such an awesome name.


----------



## yamaneko

i dont have the PM


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

yamaneko said:


> i dont have the PM


i didnt even know you signed up... sorry ill send it right now


----------



## Free Arsenal

Got room for one more? Since I'm done with school I actually have time to figure in my rotations now.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

sure ill add you but i got to increase the number of teams in the league you should get the pm shortly


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

alright i changed the draft time to Sat Oct 25 12:00pm PDT. if you guys would rather to it the sunday night than ill try to do that. i have work from 2-1030 that saturday.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I like Sunday better, I have work on the 27th, 28th, and 29th, but and pretty much all week before the 25th, 26th weekend.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

are you free at all that saturday? how early are you working until?


----------



## Free Arsenal

I'm Seventh Day Adventist, so I won't be logging onto the computer all Saturday. I miss a lot of good Clipper games that way.
My list of priorities.

1. God
2. Family & Friends
3. Clippers

Anytime after Sundown would be good, but I'd prefer Sunday. I've set up my custom auto drafter though, so if I can't make it, I'll be alright.eace:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

alright fair enough... i think ill keep it at 12:00 saturday but ill try and figure out a way to make things work out


----------



## Free Arsenal

With that said, you're all going to lose against me.:yay:


----------



## joser

I am free anyday. I can't wait for some friendly competition.


----------



## Free Arsenal

joser said:


> I am free anyday. I can't wait for some friendly competition.


This is going to be anything but friendly, it's going to be a ton of trash talking.:dancingpadlock:


----------



## leidout

joser said:


> I am free anyday. I can't wait for some friendly competition.


Friendly my ***! i'm thinking more like "total annihilation & kicking you when you're down" competition.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

joser said:


> I am free anyday. I can't wait for some friendly competition.


it will be when you actually sign up. i believe i've sent you the pm


----------



## joser

leidout said:


> Friendly my ***! i'm thinking more like "total annihilation & kicking you when you're down" competition.



pshhh. You'fe going down. I have a feeling that everyone here will pass up on EB and falling into the later picks.


----------



## joser

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> it will be when you actually sign up. i believe i've sent you the pm


Yahoo right?


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

joser said:


> Yahoo right?


yep


----------



## bootstrenf

Free Arsenal said:


> This is going to be anything but friendly, *it's going to be a ton of trash talking*.:dancingpadlock:


quite the opposite actually....last year, i was dissappointed by the lack of trash talking....everyone was so quite.....and no one was willing to trade.....let's make this year more interesting...


----------



## Free Arsenal

I know for sure I'm gonna trash talk on anyone who gets brand and trash them everytime brand has a bad game.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

we need just one more person to participate and we should be good


----------



## yamaneko

hey, why was the draft changed to NEXT saturday? Im going to be on an airplane next saturday for draft time.......

Cant it be this saturday? would give us more time to do any trades, or round out our roster before regular season start.


----------



## Free Arsenal

How about this saturday night?


----------



## yamaneko

yeah..thats what im hoping.....


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

if not everybody has not signed in then we cannot do the draft so i pushed it back to next saturday. when everybody has signed up ill change it to whatever fits all of our schedules the best

who is the pecking duckies?


----------



## joser

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> if not everybody has not signed in then we cannot do the draft so i pushed it back to next saturday. when everybody has signed up ill change it to whatever fits all of our schedules the best
> 
> who is the pecking duckies?



thats me. BTW, who won last year?


----------



## matador1238

Why not next Sunday nite?


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

weasel won last year


----------



## Free Arsenal

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> weasel won last year


Weasel wins every year.


----------



## Free Arsenal

We currently have 12 teams, we can do a 12 team league right?
Then we can do the draft tomorrow night?


----------



## leidout

Free Arsenal said:


> Weasel wins every year.


Nah he doesn't, the year before he came in 2nd place (after some damn laker fan won the whole thing) That's also the same year i got robbed...


----------



## Weasel

leidout said:


> Nah he doesn't, the year before he came in 2nd place (after some damn laker fan won the whole thing) That's also the same year i got robbed...


I think it was 3rd. You and me had the best two record (not sure who finished with the most wins) but we both lost in the semi's. However I did beat you for 3rd place. :biggrin:


----------



## leidout

Weasel said:


> I think it was 3rd. You and me had the best two record (not sure who finished with the most wins) but we both lost in the semi's. However I did beat you for 3rd place. :biggrin:


ROBBERY! Tim Donaghy was working that game!!! :azdaja:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Free Arsenal said:


> We currently have 12 teams, we can do a 12 team league right?
> Then we can do the draft tomorrow night?


shazha will be left out :sad:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

draft time changed to tommorow at 8:30 pm


----------



## Free Arsenal

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> draft time changed to tommorow at 8:30 pm


Awesome, tomorrow at 8:30 then. Hahaha, I wonder who gets first pick.


----------



## matador1238

Darn...tomorrow night...I will try to make it. I havent done my draft homework yet.


----------



## shazha

Bugger, I think I missed out... says league is full


----------



## shazha

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> shazha will be left out :sad:


oh well... i left it till too late by the looks of it lol


----------



## Weasel

Let's try to move quickly in the draft, I want to catch all of UFC 89


----------



## joser

only if some way some how we can pool 10 dollars together just to make it interesting.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Damn it, I won't make the draft... I put up a custom draft list though that will take all the players I want first.

I have to take my sister out tonight at 8 to some stupid play at the University she goes to... ARGH!!! I was about ready to be ripping on you guys after the draft too.

Oh well, I'll send some trade requests after it's over perhaps =P
Don't be surprised if Darko Milicic get's picked automatically by my squad.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Free Arsenal said:


> Damn it, I won't make the draft... I put up a custom draft list though that will take all the players I want first.
> 
> I have to take my sister out tonight at 8 to some stupid play at the University she goes to... ARGH!!! I was about ready to be ripping on you guys after the draft too.
> 
> Oh well, I'll send some trade requests after it's over perhaps =P
> Don't be surprised if Darko Milicic get's picked automatically by my squad.


im going to laugh if you get brand


----------



## yamaneko

alright. getting pumped. Never done a live draft before.


----------



## yamaneko

did you guys do the test your system thing? its not working for me.


Update: working now....


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

the draft system is up dont be late or your autopicking brand


----------



## Weasel

Draft room is open.


----------



## shazha

Free Arsenal said:


> Damn it, I won't make the draft... I put up a custom draft list though that will take all the players I want first.
> 
> I have to take my sister out tonight at 8 to some stupid play at the University she goes to... ARGH!!! I was about ready to be ripping on you guys after the draft too.
> 
> Oh well, I'll send some trade requests after it's over perhaps =P
> Don't be surprised if Darko Milicic get's picked automatically by my squad.


Im thinking of setting up another league for the people who missed out.

http://www.basketballforum.com/fantasy-basketball/413711-yahoo-fantasy-bball-players-wanted.html


----------



## Free Arsenal

w00t I got David Lee and Andrew Bynum... if you know what I mean :lol:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

leidout=dead


----------



## joser

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> the draft system is up dont be late or your autopicking brand


I was suprised how early he was chosen.


----------



## Free Arsenal

joser said:


> I was suprised how early he was chosen.


It's cause Showtime didn't set up his autopicker, and wasn't there. :lol:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

speaking of injured players look at weasel's team lol.

im willing to trade one of my centers if the price is right


----------



## Weasel

Everyone is up for trade for good offers only though.


----------



## Free Arsenal

No one is willing to trade if they feel they are losing.


----------



## bootstrenf

eric gordon suckas!!!


----------



## Showtime87

Free Arsenal said:


> No one is willing to trade if they feel they are losing.


Leidout offered me Luis Scola for Brad Miller. :greatjob:


----------



## leidout

Showtime87 said:


> Leidout offered me Luis Scola for Brad Miller. :greatjob:


Dude, Scola is gonna outplay Miller, just watch, the rest of that roster is made of glass. I just needed a center.


----------



## qross1fan

Anyone want Andre Miller?


----------



## Showtime87

leidout said:


> Dude, Scola is gonna outplay Miller, just watch, the rest of that roster is made of glass. I just needed a center.


Sorry man, it's still a pretty weak offer in a roto league. I can see the possibility of Miller beginning to lose PT to Hawes, and the fact that Scola could improve, but you have to realize that I would be losing in essentially every category with the exception of FG%. This is why I couldn't understand the offer, it wasn't merely the "name factor". Like I said, I'll be willing to work with you if you'd be willing to make it a 2-1. 

BTW Q: I'd be interested in Andre Miller (especially since I'm stuck with the traitor), let me know who/what you're looking for in return and maybe we can work something out.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

dont forget to set your rosters. yall are going down.

and i feel like an idiot picking three blazers


----------



## Showtime87

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> dont forget to set your rosters. yall are going down.
> 
> and i feel like an idiot picking three blazers


You think that's bad, I have four Suns! GAH! I picked up Barnes, which made it four, but he's a UCLA alumn so I can live with having him on my roster. If anybody wants Barbosa or Hill I'd be willing to trade them at a reduced rate...maybe 2 Suns for 1 Blazer?


----------



## yamaneko

Set the rosters? isnt it automatically set unless you want one of your bench players to play?

BTW, i have a bunch of guys who havent played yet. If all goes well i should be first place by tomorrow night.


----------



## joser

qross1fan said:


> Anyone want Andre Miller?


i want andre miller


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

yamaneko said:


> Set the rosters? isnt it automatically set unless you want one of your bench players to play?


yep


----------



## leidout

gah, stupid waiting period for trades... good pick ups boots


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

so far it looks like im the winner


----------



## bootstrenf

leidout said:


> gah, stupid waiting period for trades... good pick ups boots


chalmers or arthur???


----------



## joser

I am shopping arround Kevin Durant and Jason Maxiell. I am looking for a 15 ppg 3pt shooter.


----------



## leidout

bootstrenf said:


> chalmers or arthur???


Chalmers definitely, i'm not really sold on Arthur yet.


----------



## leidout

joser said:


> I am shopping arround Kevin Durant and Jason Maxiell. I am looking for a 15 ppg 3pt shooter.


I'll do Durant & Love for Redd, but it'd have to wait until the waiting period is over.


----------



## joser

leidout said:


> I'll do Durant & Love for Redd, but it'd have to wait until the waiting period is over.


I had a pending trade with you with Durant and Maxiell for Redd. I'll meet you halfway and give you Durant and Perkins for Redd. eace:


----------



## leidout

joser said:


> I had a pending trade with you with Durant and Maxiell for Redd. I'll meet you halfway and give you Durant and Perkins for Redd. eace:


still gotta wait until nov.2, i don't want to drop anyone from my roster atm.

wtf, why is the waiting period so long? can someone adjust it to just a day or none? we haven't had any problems with cheating or anything in the past....?


----------



## joser

leidout said:


> still gotta wait until nov.2, i don't want to drop anyone from my roster atm.
> 
> wtf, why is the waiting period so long? can someone adjust it to just a day or none? we haven't had any problems with cheating or anything in the past....?


I know. I am trying to change my roster and the wait is killing me. Also, what are the advantages of playing everyone and switching positions? I mean, don't you only get 82 games max on a position? if so, why keep replacing your starting line up?


----------



## Free Arsenal

Replace starting line up due to injuries.

I'm doing too well as of now. I guess all the guys I wanted kind of suck right now, damn it, Deron needs to come back.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

joser said:


> I know. I am trying to change my roster and the wait is killing me. Also, what are the advantages of playing everyone and switching positions? I mean, don't you only get 82 games max on a position? if so, why keep replacing your starting line up?


ill see what i can do


----------



## joser

is there a way to make trades go faster?


----------



## joser

Also, Trade with me.


----------



## yamaneko

hey everyone check your teams. i have some trade requests out there.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

top 4 teams are seperated by 2.5 points


----------



## yamaneko

just today i figured out how this scoring system works. I had no idea all this time that its not really overall stats but rather how you rank in each statistical category. how strange.


----------



## leidout

boots & weasel have offers, send me a counter if you don't like.


----------



## bootstrenf

sorry, the yahoo fantasy sports page has been blocked by my work's firewall.....

i'll look at it this saturday.....what did you offer me???


----------



## leidout

bootstrenf said:


> sorry, the yahoo fantasy sports page has been blocked by my work's firewall.....
> 
> i'll look at it this saturday.....what did you offer me???


Time to get a new job dude!

Its too late tho, i just traded Marion, so i had to cancel my offer.


----------



## Showtime87

yamaneko said:


> just today i figured out how this scoring system works. I had no idea all this time that its not really overall stats but rather how you rank in each statistical category. how strange.


LOL. And you were in first place as of yesterday. 

Yeah, roto is a little weird at first. But once you get used to it you'll see that it's actually a pretty system. It forces the owner to use more strategy by requiring a well-balanced roster. I used to play h2h exclusively, but I'm really digging roto these days. 

I'm still considering your offer BTW, it's a tough call. I'll try to let you know by the end of the day.


----------



## joser

Beasley, D West, Yao Ming are on my trading block.


----------



## bootstrenf

hey yama.....

*STOP LOWBALLING ME*.....

i'm not retarded man, i'm not gonna give you my best players for second tier players.......

the counter offers i sent were more than fair, but you are seriously sending insulting offers man......

not sure if you know this, but i'm decent when it comes to fantasy sports......so there's no chance of you pulling a "quick one" on me........


if you're gonna keep lowballing me, don't bother sending your offers.......


that being said, i am hoping we can work something out......


----------



## joser

Yama low balls? I think I received a good deal from him. D West for Tim Duncan straight up.


----------



## yamaneko

how have i low balled? Stats wise ranking wise, needs wise i think all of my trades that i have offered has been pretty fair, some even in favor of the other guy.

Like the d west for duncan trade. peking ducks now improves in a lot of categories like rebounds, blocks, etc.


----------



## matador1238

Buy Low Sell High...thats what Yama has been doing. I think everyone here knows a little about fantasy sports....we all read the news and know whats going on with the players. Throwing in a free agent player with a few good games wont make any of us bite. 
Btw, Yama did give me a legit offer.....Artest + Morrow for Turkoglu.....he just dropped Morrow....as did Kevin Love and Brook Lopez which he threw in to "sweeten the deal".


----------



## bootstrenf

joser said:


> Yama low balls? I think I received a good deal from him. D West for Tim Duncan straight up.


that was fair, but he offered me duncan/kidd for nowitzki/calderon.....no thanks......i countered with nowitzki/calderon for duncan/d.howard.......he countered with duncan/azubuike/morrow/martin for nowitzki/calderon.......


not really interested in yama's "fair" trade offers...


----------



## matador1238

What about Roger Mason for Jamal Crawford? :bananallama::bud:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

damn the top 5 in this league are really kicking ***... looks like we're going down to the wire this year

yama, why are you trading for david west while giving up tim duncan?


----------



## bootstrenf

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> damn the top 5 in this league are really kicking ***... looks like we're going down to the wire this year
> 
> yama, why are you trading for david west while giving up tim duncan?


west has great fg and ft percentages...and with the amount of points west scores, he provides a great positive impact in those cats.....he's giving up blks and rebs, but yama has other players that will make up for it...


and the fact that west plays with paul doesn't hurt either....with paul setting him up for high percentage shots, he should maintain his percentages...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

bootstrenf said:


> west has great fg and ft percentages...and with the amount of points west scores, he provides a great positive impact in those cats.....he's giving up blks and rebs, but yama has other players that will make up for it...
> 
> 
> and the fact that west plays with paul doesn't hurt either....with paul setting him up for high percentage shots, he should maintain his percentages...


duncan has a significant higher amount of blocks and rebounds. scores more points and has a higher fg%.

david west is only leading in ft% by a significant margarin, has only 7 more steals, 4 more TO, and 2 more 3pt shots.

that is not what a call a smart trade.


----------



## bootstrenf

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> duncan has a significant higher amount of blocks and rebounds. scores more points and has a higher fg%.
> 
> david west is only leading in ft% by a significant margarin, has only 7 more steals, 4 more TO, and 2 more 3pt shots.
> 
> that is not what a call a smart trade.


you didn't really say anything that i haven't already said.....if you read my post, i never said that individually west's fg% alone was higher than duncan's......read it again....



> west has great fg and ft percentages...and with the amount of points west scores, he provides a great positive impact in those cats


the biggest point i was trying to make was that although duncan gets more blks and boards, his negative impact in the ft% cat offset his positives.....kind of like howard with his to's and ft%......


if you read my post carefully, you will find that we don't really disagree on much...


----------



## yamaneko

Well i dumped morrow because of the crawford trade makes him the low man on the totem poll. 

duncan/kidd for nowitzki/calderon im SO glad you didnt take that, i dont know what i was thinking offering that. Way in your favor as kidd gives anyone who has him big numbers in all positions, and calderon is still slowed by the injury it seems, and on his best, is no kidd. 

nowitzki/calderon for duncan/d.howard is downright laughable. Dhoward by himself is going to win me rebounds and blocks. Nowitzki and duncan pretty similar, but d howard is 10X the guy calderon is. now THATS a lowball offer.

i wanted west despite him being the inferior player because i like his FT%. ANd points wise hes good too. Sure, ill lose reboudns, blocks, and other things that duncan is better in, but again, thanks to D12, i dont need those as much.

Weasel, check your trade that i offered you. Counter if you dont think its fair. But my guy is ranked higher than who i want from you so far this year.


----------



## joser

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> damn the top 5 in this league are really kicking ***... looks like we're going down to the wire this year
> 
> yama, why are you trading for david west while giving up tim duncan?


Don't forget to factor in the "games played"

also, He traded for D West because his FT% is killing him. 

btw, I thought weasels usually dominates the fantasy league.


----------



## leidout

joser said:


> Don't forget to factor in the "games played"
> 
> also, He traded for D West because his FT% is killing him.
> 
> btw, I thought weasels usually dominates the fantasy league.


Oooh, how long until Weasel finally breaks down and actually makes a trade??


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

so because tim duncan is doing well in more categories then david west but his ft% is down, that makes the trade good?

you do realize that there are other players on your team that can raise ft%. im not expecting chris bosh to be my 3pt output...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

yamaneko said:


> Well i dumped morrow because of the crawford trade makes him the low man on the totem poll.
> 
> duncan/kidd for nowitzki/calderon im SO glad you didnt take that, i dont know what i was thinking offering that. Way in your favor as kidd gives anyone who has him big numbers in all positions, and calderon is still slowed by the injury it seems, and on his best, is no kidd.
> 
> nowitzki/calderon for duncan/d.howard is downright laughable. Dhoward by himself is going to win me rebounds and blocks. Nowitzki and duncan pretty similar, but d howard is 10X the guy calderon is. now THATS a lowball offer.
> 
> i wanted west despite him being the inferior player because i like his FT%. ANd points wise hes good too. Sure, ill lose reboudns, blocks, and other things that duncan is better in, but again, thanks to D12, i dont need those as much.
> 
> Weasel, check your trade that i offered you. Counter if you dont think its fair. But my guy is ranked higher than who i want from you so far this year.


the point is too get good overall players. i think you'll regret trading duncan. just because he lowers you in one category doesnt mean he will not help you in five others. that is why you need a balanced team. my team is getting killed in blocks right now, but i've built such a balanced team it doesnt really matter and im still in the top 5.

but if ft% is that much to you...


----------



## bootstrenf

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> so because tim duncan is doing well in more categories then david west but his ft% is down, that makes the trade good?
> 
> you do realize that there are other players on your team that can raise ft%. im not expecting chris bosh to be my 3pt output...




duncan has advantages over west in rebounds and blocks.....any other advantages he might have are not big enough to consider......

the fact that duncan has attempted 84 FTs and has only been hitting at a 63% clip will kill you in the FT cat.....this offsets any andvantage he might have in rebounds and blks.....


----------



## bootstrenf

yamaneko said:


> duncan/kidd for nowitzki/calderon im SO glad you didnt take that, i dont know what i was thinking offering that. Way in your favor as kidd gives anyone who has him big numbers in all positions, and calderon is still slowed by the injury it seems, and on his best, is no kidd..


 i guess we are both happy we didn't make this trade then.....and 72%ft for a pg is not very good......big numbers in all positions, inlcuding TO's.....lol...



yamaneko said:


> nowitzki/calderon for duncan/d.howard is downright laughable. Dhoward by himself is going to win me rebounds and blocks. Nowitzki and duncan pretty similar, but d howard is 10X the guy calderon is. now THATS a lowball offer..


he might win you rebounds and blocks by himself, but he'll also lose free throw and turnover cats by himself....lol....


it's kind of funny how you casually state that duncan and dirk are similar then go on to say that howard is 10x the guy jose is.....you should really look at the stats before saying stuff like that.....


----------



## yamaneko

yes, because, howard by himself is going to get me rebounds and blocks. I can eat his TO's and FT's. Calderon by himself isnt going to win me anything. 

were way behind pace in games yet, peking ducks and i are 1-2 in blocks, and will probably stay that way, with peking passing me up soon. same thing in rebounds. 

i hope that by next week, i will have overtaken weasles in FT%.


----------



## bootstrenf

yamaneko said:


> yes, because, howard by himself is going to get me rebounds and blocks. I can eat his TO's and FT's...



with the amount of turnovers he commits and the free throws he bricks, you're going to have A LOT of eating to do....


----------



## yamaneko

weasels check your trades.


----------



## joser

who wants beasley? deng? I am willing to trade both for an OK pg


----------



## Showtime87

Ridnour was a nice pickup, I was just about to pick him up when I saw you nabbed him.


----------



## joser

I was trying to get trade EB for Calderon but boot hasnt responded so i just looked via free agency so I can have something until Arenas and Ellis gets back. 

BTW, Rose is killing it for you. I regret letting go of Rose and Harris.


----------



## bootstrenf

joser said:


> I was trying to get trade EB for Calderon but boot hasnt responded so i just looked via free agency so I can have something until Arenas and Ellis gets back.
> 
> BTW, Rose is killing it for you. I regret letting go of Rose and Harris.




i was actually very strongly considering, but you pulled the trade before i could accept...


----------



## yamaneko

weasels, have you given up on this year already


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

weasel is killing it


----------



## joser

bootstrenf said:


> i was actually very strongly considering, but you pulled the trade before i could accept...


Would you take Millsap for Calderon?


----------



## bootstrenf

joser said:


> Would you take Millsap for Calderon?


maybe if my name was corky....


----------



## joser

bootstrenf said:


> maybe if my name was corky....


you should look at the numbers he has been putting out.

I mean, if you were considering EB, you should definitely consider Millsap.


----------



## bootstrenf

joser said:


> you should look at the numbers he has been putting out.
> 
> I mean, if you were considering EB, you should definitely consider Millsap.


only because boozer has been out....


----------



## Showtime87

Hey Joser, I want to get a deal done for Milsap but your asking price is a bit too steep for me. If I knew Boozer was going to be out for the rest of the year I would probably do it, but I can't give up that much production (especially points and threes) on speculation. I know for a fact that, barring injury, that Harrington is going to be playing big minutes for the Knicks from here on out, not to mention he's been my only consistent source of points lately. I might be willing to ship Rose back to you, just not in this deal.


----------



## joser

Showtime87 said:


> Hey Joser, I want to get a deal done for Milsap but your asking price is a bit too steep for me. If I knew Boozer was going to be out for the rest of the year I would probably do it, but I can't give up that much production (especially points and threes) on speculation. I know for a fact that, barring injury, that Harrington is going to be playing big minutes for the Knicks from here on out, not to mention he's been my only consistent source of points lately. I might be willing to ship Rose back to you, just not in this deal.


I was trying to get value based on current rankings. Boozer will soon get another MRI and we will see whether he will come back or not. hopefully we can get a deal done after the test.


----------



## yamaneko

weasel, if you have given up on the year, i vote we should have some sort of lottery to get his players.


----------



## joser

yamaneko said:


> weasel, if you have given up on the year, i vote we should have some sort of lottery to get his players.


lol same. he has a decent team.


----------



## leidout

Nah, whoever wins the 1st couple of lottery spots will have a huge advantage. Anyone who's inactive should just ignore all roster activity....

Although, this will be the 3rd year in a row that Weasel has refused to take part in any trades. Maybe he just didn't get a good draw this time.


----------



## joser

I got dibs on D Wade


----------



## leidout

"...still getting pummeled by Giant Balls..." -StanleyRoberts8MyKid

:yay:


----------

